# beckett heat manager



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

Just installed a heat manager on my own boiler with tankless coil. I installed both sensors one for heat and one for domestic. My hot water for domestic gets a little chilly untill boiler comes on any suggestion thanks John :thumbsup:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Get rid of that deluxe timer you installed.
They admit, it doesn't work well(do much to save fuel) when the outdoor temps are low.

You would save more, by installing an aquastore tank. And not maintaining as high of a boiler min temp.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Get rid of that deluxe timer you installed.
> They admit, it doesn't work well(do much to save fuel) when the outdoor temps are low.
> 
> You would save more, by installing an aquastore tank. And not maintaining as high of a boiler min temp.


 I ended up turning off anybody want to by a cheap heat manger:laughing:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

jvegas said:


> I ended up turning off anybody want to by a cheap heat manger:laughing:


Hang it on your wall. As a reminder. That just because something sounds good. Doesn't mean it is. :sad:


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Hang it on your wall. As a reminder. That just because something sounds good. Doesn't mean it is. :sad:


 Thats a good idea I can hang up a lot of stuff :laughing:


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

jvegas said:


> Thats a good idea I can hang up a lot of stuff :laughing:



LOL... Yea, I could fill several of my walls myself. :laughing:


----------



## nicktech (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn it! I went to pick up a 1:1 out door reset astat for my boiler last year, and the guy at the counter told me about this heat manager. ok, so he sold me. I've had it sitting around since last spring. i finally put it in and seems to work ok. if what you guys are saying is accurate then i will be one pissed off Joe! What have you guys found to be the issues?


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Don't work if you have a tankless coil in your boiler.
Don't work at outdoor temps below 20°F(outdoor reset does though).
Still lets the boiler temp increase too much, if you use a setback thermostat. Since it bases its temps on length of heat call.


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

nicktech said:


> Damn it! I went to pick up a 1:1 out door reset astat for my boiler last year, and the guy at the counter told me about this heat manager. ok, so he sold me. I've had it sitting around since last spring. i finally put it in and seems to work ok. if what you guys are saying is accurate then i will be one pissed off Joe! What have you guys found to be the issues?


 Thats when I bought mine and just got around to installing. I do have a tankless coil and set back t-stats so it's not working for me.domestic water gets cold half way thur shower.


----------



## DuMass (Jul 7, 2009)

I have a heat manager on my boiler with a tankless... I call it a triple aquastat! :brows:


----------



## jvegas (Jun 17, 2009)

DuMass said:


> I have a heat manager on my boiler with a tankless... I call it a triple aquastat! :brows:


 that is good :laughing:


----------

